# Rasbora spawn



## Thefishtanker (Dec 17, 2014)

After doing a water change I found around 40 eggs. Some questions I have are will the eggs hatch? Are they fertilized? Are they easy to care for?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

If eggs are clear- not milky white or fungused they were fertilized and will hatch. If you have eggs in a tank with fish and snails they more likely become a snack.


----------

